# How much do you care about enclosures, with regards to aesthetics?



## Minty (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm not talking about the appropriateness of an enclosure, for a given species, as that is clearly of paramount importance when it comes to housing a tarantula. The correct setup is always priority. Take that as read.

Also ignore slings and their various array of temporary enclosures.

How much do you care about the aesthetics of adult tarantula enclosures? I like to have nice enclosures for display, but mainly for females of my favourite species. I've recently started making my own clear acrylic enclosures from scratch, and I think I'll end up having most of my AF collection in these, eventually. So I care about the aesthetics of enclosures, more so the enclosure, than the decor inside. I don't do much decoration on the inside of the enclosure other than webbing points and things to climb on.

What about you?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 1, 2019)

I love acrylic. It's not cheap, but I want to see them as much as possible without having to touch the containers.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Love 3


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 1, 2019)

Since I only have 2 Ts as of right now I'd say I care about their enclosures and how they look. With my G. rosea though it's difficult since the sterilite I bought isn't as crystal clear as I'd hope so the setup looks sort of dismal with the foggy plastic. When my A. chalcodes reaches adult size in a good ten years or so (  ) I plan on splurging on a nice big acrylic enclosure and decorating it nicely. But as of right now as long as I can see my Ts and they seem happy, I'm happy.


----------



## l4nsky (Mar 1, 2019)

My goal is to have a few shelves of these for the AF's and keep males and slings in more utilitarian conditions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Mar 1, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> I love acrylic. It's not cheap, but I want to see them as much as possible without having to touch the containers.



I agree. 

It obvious if you cared 1/10th as much as the P met handlers do about Ts, you'd have more Ts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYAN (Mar 1, 2019)

I love plastic tubs and deli cups. I like to see them, so I don’t use dark plastic in the tubs, but I don’t mind it not being terribly nice looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 1, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> I love acrylic. It's not cheap, but I want to see them as much as possible without having to touch the containers.



Are those black latches of some sort on the left side of all the containers? Those sorta remind me of TCS's shoe boxes.


----------



## EtienneN (Mar 1, 2019)

I have my small slings in deli cups, my large slings in small KKs, and my juvies/adults in acrylic “tarantula” cages.

My juvie C. versicolor is in a really neat setup with a cork tube and artfully glued fake fronds to provide cover up top. And my P. metallica has a similar set up, just with a wider tube and plants for reptile cages that have suction cups on them.


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Mar 1, 2019)

There is no greater feeling than looking at a happy, and healthy T in an enclosure that you took time to make, "just right". Let alone, a wall of them! I love uniformity, and acrylic makes it all the more aesthetically pleasing. The real issue, is when you find space after arranging them! Now, what can i put over here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't have the space. My adult female arboreal species are in custom made acrylic enclosures, but none of my terrestrial species are. I'm fine with that and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 1, 2019)

It’s been a battle for me.  I want things to look good, but price and space hold me back.  When the collection was small I used mostly acrylic, added cork backgrounds with moss and fake plants glued in an such.  I still have those and they still look awesome.  Sitting right next to those beautiful enclosures are a bunch of deli cups, stackable zoomeds  and various Tupperware style containers.  I’d love to have everything look perfect, but I’d rather have the 50+ spiders I currently have.


----------



## Flashback (Mar 1, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> I love acrylic. It's not cheap, but I want to see them as much as possible without having to touch the containers.


This is a really cool setup!! Looks so organized & efficient!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu (Mar 1, 2019)

Aesthetically pleasing enclosures that look nice and clean on shelves is definitely a priority for me! I love designing the enclosures and making them look nice, too. I don’t have any adults yet so I’ve been buying the crystal clear acrylic containers and I add the hinges for doors and ventilation holes myself. So not quite totally DIY, but good practice.

My project this summer is to try and completely DIY some adult-size acrylic enclosures!

We are putting some modular wall shelving into the office where the Ts will live, and I want to put some cabinets in so I will be able to store my feeders, supplies, and all the less “pretty” stuff where it won’t be visible.

Doesn’t hurt that my girlfriend has made it a stipulation that I don’t just have a bunch of cluttered/messy tarantula enclosures everywhere, so I don’t really have a choice but to make sure everything is aesthetically pleasing... Especially since I keep increasing my wish list, haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 1, 2019)

viper69 said:


> Are those black latches of some sort on the left side of all the containers? Those sorta remind me of TCS's shoe boxes.


Gaffer's tape. It's expensive, but it's strong, leaves no residue, and can be stuck, peeled back, and re-stuck over and over again many times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 1, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> Gaffer's tape. It's expensive, but it's strong, leaves no residue, and can be stuck, peeled back, and re-stuck over and over again many times.


What brand do you get? I've searched for it, I'm never sure which brand is best.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 1, 2019)

viper69 said:


> What brand do you get? I've searched for it, I'm never sure which brand is best.


Sent you a PM, not sure if I can mention brand names or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane (Mar 1, 2019)

Doesn't really matter, although I try to go as cheap and as clear as possible. Hence my recent foray into adapting critter keepers for arboreals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a hinge from a plastic ExoTerra that snapped a bit. I've been using Scotch tape but it's terrible. I need this, much appreciated @nicodimus22 and @lostbrane


----------



## lostbrane (Mar 1, 2019)

viper69 said:


> I need this, much appreciated @nicodimus22 and @lostbrane


Not sure what I did to help but I'll take it haha.


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 1, 2019)

Function over form

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Mar 2, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> Sent you a PM, not sure if I can mention brand names or not.


You can mention brand names, item numbers, what store you buy things from, etc. all day long.  Just don't include a link to an online store where other people can click and buy the items. That is considered advertising or an endorsement. People these days are skilled enough to use Google to search for the store and items if they want to look into buying an item.

My tarantula enclosures are made up of a variety of Kritter Keepers, Solo 16 fl. oz. condiment cups, and a variety of Container Store brand "Our Storage Boxes".  I have some tarantulas housed in various Sterlite containers as well.  My favorite containers for smaller to medium sized fossorial species such as Aphonopelma are the large/ tall Sterilte Show Offs.  Although those seem to be rare in stores these days.  I hate it when manufacturers discontinue containers that work perfectly for housing tarantulas. 

Giant tarantulas such as Theraphosa species are housed in the Container Store "Our Jumbo Box" (SKU# 10008764).  The only downside to the Container Store brand boxes are that the lids on shoe box styles are loose fitting and don't latch easily.

Aesthetics are not useful to me or to the tarantulas.  All my tarantulas need are cheap plastic boxes, soil, and something to hide in or under.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mack1855 (Mar 2, 2019)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Aesthetics are not useful to me or to the tarantulas. All my tarantulas need are cheap plastic boxes, soil, and something to hide in or under.


This ^....K.I.S.S. system of doing most everything,T keeping,to putting my pants on
in the morning..


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 2, 2019)

I care more that the enclosures are mostly the same sort so there are unity! Long time ago i had all adult tarantulas in fancy glass terrariums, but nowdays i use mainly "Smartstore" tubs! They are practical and looks good


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 2, 2019)

Literally my only concerns regarding enclosures are;

- Is it suitable for the species that I want to house in it?
- Is it escape-proof?
- Can I see into it with a flashlight?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJJon (Mar 2, 2019)

Definitely like a display type case. Very important to me. I only have two T's right now and will add a third and that will probably be it for my collection. I dislike the design of most commercial enclosures, so I make my own. My wife has asked to decorate the arboreal when the time comes to move over my C. versicolor.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## horneteer (Mar 2, 2019)

Aesthetics are important to me. These enclosures are usually illuminated in red during the day. The decorative plants are native to the regions of the inhabitants.
















View attachment 301685

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Aesthetics mean nothing to me, the comfort of the enclosures inhabitant is all that matters to me. That is why I have most of my adults in sterilite bins. Only a select few get the fancy treatment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 2, 2019)

I used to buy KKs and tall acrylics for arboreals, now I mostly diy my own from things like trophy cases, beverage dispensers, food containers etc. I try arrange cage furniture in a pleasant looking manner, although with the animal's needs coming first, of course.


----------



## Rouxd (Mar 4, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> Sent you a PM, not sure if I can mention brand names or not.


I would also love to know what brand it is, if I may.


For me, I also enjoy having clear acrylic enclosures. I don't have many t's so I like using amac boxes and such for slings, then the display model car ones from hobby lobby and critter keepers depends on t size. After I move, I'll aim to do something like nicodemus has there. That's an excellent set up!


----------



## Zoe Ariel (Mar 4, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> I love acrylic. It's not cheap, but I want to see them as much as possible without having to touch the containers.


Where did you get those? How much did they cost? Whats in them?


----------



## GalacticFurai (Mar 4, 2019)

Just as the others say on this thread, function over form
buuuuut
It doesnt hurt to spice things up 

For example, I made my A. Albopilosum's enclosure into a sort of small, long lost city. *She ruined it soon after*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul1126 (Mar 15, 2019)

nicodimus22 said:


> I love acrylic. It's not cheap, but I want to see them as much as possible without having to touch the containers.


My eyes love this picture


----------



## Nonnack (Apr 14, 2019)

I put aesthetic over functionality  I don't have hundreds of Ts so All my adult females have good looking glass enclosures. Made only with natural decorations. Plastic shoe box with substrate and hide will be enough. But I want to mimic T natural habitat and use it as decoration of my living room, not just breeding container.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes, i dont see why one has to choose between functionality and asthetics! Glassterrariums today are exellent! I have built my own and i have used the type of glasstereariums that is common in Germany and Poland! For me one of the fun aspects of the hobby was to build my own terrariums!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm somewhere in the middle.  I have a few display enclosures, but I also have some that are mainly functional (with limited decoration, such as a fake plant to add a little color).

If I had more space, I'd probably have more display enclosures.


----------

